# Moggs Eye Anderby creek Lincs



## lindybell

We have had a camper van for the last thirty years and have done our share of wild camping all over Great Britain and Europe.

Last week we spent a few days in Lincolnshire on CL's mainly. We spent a great day at Huttoft Car Terrace after the recommendations on this forum.

We thought we would have a look at Moggs Eye car park. We saw about 12 vans and a few cars. We arrived about 6pm and began to get a meal together, we did park away from the van with a loud generator going continually. A van pulled up with a trailer and out came 4 dogs, some children two mini motor bikes, large motor bike cycles and tents. 

The tents were put up even though the signs do say NO CAMPING and then wood was gathered and a bonfire lit near to the van. On the opposite side another bonfire was then lit (and we are not talking about barbecues these were proper bonfires). After a while there was a bang and something had blown up on the bonfire, we thought that something had hit our van.

We thought it was probably best at that point to go back to the CL we had used the previous night.

SO we left the music playing, the generators running and the dogs barking and headed for some peace and quiet.

My main point is that this is a nice spot but how long will it be before local residents complain and the height barriers and 'No Campervan' signs will be erected all along that stretch of coast and spoil it for everyone?

It is getting harder to find welcoming councils as it is. We used to park at the Queens Park in MAblethorpe and pay £5 for the day but this year MotorCaravans have been banned and an area for three vans only have been made behind the Co-op.

If this is wild camping I think we will certainly give it a miss in the future.

Lindybell


----------



## wooly

SH..SH..SH, Keep quiet, we don't want everybody to know about the quietest most lovely sandy beaches in the country
Michael


----------



## peejay

Very sorry to hear about that Lindy;

Thats the problem with wildcamping, its usually tolerated if you are discreet, just spend the odd night, and don't leave any trace of your presence which is obviously not the case here..

Unfortunately its a fact of life that there will always be some that spoil it for the rest.

Just down the road at Huttoft car Terrace that you mention, we witnessed several vans, who had stayed for the day, pack up to leave and then nonchalantly dump all their waste water onto the concrete parking area before driving off. God knows what all the people parked up in their cars must have thought was coming out of the pipes but I can imagine alot thought it might be toilet waste.
Another nail in the wildcamping coffin  

Unfortunately I might be partly to blame in your instance as I entered Moggs Eye into the database (and its peedee's fault for entering Huttoft Car Terrace :lol: )

Seriously though - I do some admin for our stoppover database and say this with a heavy heart, but I do now think very carefully about entering any particularly nice parking/wildcamping spots for the future for fear of them being abused by the narrow minded few.

Pete


----------



## JLO

Aahh! We wondered why there were so many motorhomes at Huttoft now! It is about 25 minutes drive for us so we go at weekends with the dog and have often commented about how many motorhomes there are now.


Well at least that mystery has been cleared up for me.

I always used to go to Mogs Eye, but we went one Sunday and it looked like there had been a rave or something there and lot of the people were still there, we were very reluctant to leave the car for any length of time so the dog got a very short walk that day.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Thats "Wild Camping"

Some really nice beaches along that stretch of coast.
Pleasure spoilt by the minority.
Dave p


----------



## JLO

The normal day for us at Huttoft (when we take the van) is eat bacon butties, paddle in sea with dog, read, drink tea, paddle in sea with dog, watch grand prix, eat brattie butties, paddle in sea with dog, give our son detailed directions on how to find us (coz he never can) paddle in sea with dog, bbq, then go home about 9pm, tired and sandy but happy.

Last year there were two RV's parked up with their awnings out, these met in the middle and underneath the awnings the two families had re-created their living room - there was a full size carpet down on the ground, a cane two seater settee and a chair to match, coffee table, tv the lot.


----------



## peejay

JLO said:


> Huttoft.. snipped...
> 
> Last year there were two RV's parked up with their awnings out, these met in the middle and underneath the awnings the two families had re-created their living room - there was a full size carpet down on the ground, a cane two seater settee and a chair to match, coffee table, tv the lot.


I rest my case your honour 

Be discreet and leave nothing but your tyretracks

Pete


----------



## MichaelJC

*More details please *



JLO said:


> The normal day for us at Huttoft (when we take the van) is eat bacon butties, paddle in sea with dog, read, drink tea, paddle in sea with dog, watch grand prix, eat brattie butties, paddle in sea with dog, give our son detailed directions on how to find us (coz he never can) paddle in sea with dog, bbq, then go home about 9pm, tired and sandy but happy.
> 
> Last year there were two RV's parked up with their awnings out, these met in the middle and underneath the awnings the two families had re-created their living room - there was a full size carpet down on the ground, a cane two seater settee and a chair to match, coffee table, tv the lot.


Hi everyone , we're new to this with our (not so) new MH, previously traveling around beautiful places by car but having a backpack/hotel base to go back to ...most annoying after finding great spots! but now we're FREE !

Anyhow, I was intrigued by this thread/post and thought it would be a good place to add to our growing list of destinations! Despite looking I can't find the spot on the map (good I guess). Would it be possible for someone to mail me rough directions as it seems like a great place to go. ...hopefully without any troublesome minority present!

Many thanks.


----------



## The-Cookies

would but your pm tab not showing on my screen


----------



## Forbern

I see some of these posts are old ones, is it still allowed to stay overnight at Moggs eye? We are new to motorhoming in our 70's. Its a new venture, and we would love to know some area's to go to. We had the weekend at Kilnsea, the site was a CL, and very accommodating, Close to the Crown & Anchor where you can get a meal. The site also sold fresh crabs for who-ever wanted them. We shall be going back.

I once saw a 'saying'...take only photo's, leave only footprints.

I love this saying, and feel if more people did this, 'we' wanderers would be more welcome. :sign2:


----------



## teemyob

*Scotland*

We were in Portpatrick at the weekend.

There were signs saying

No camping
No Overnight 
No cooking in Vehicles
No Unauthorised street vendors

Yet.

There was a Chip/Burger Ice cream van with an incredibly noisy genny going all day and another chip van that stank of Rancid frying oil.

Makes no sense to me.

TM


----------



## Forbern

Makes no sense to me. 



Thanks TM, :?


----------



## 747

On another motorhome forum, someone has just had a rant about Huttoft. Over the Bank Holiday, he counted 21 vans, some of them parked (to get the sea view) across 3 parking bays, many of them dumping grey waste on to the ground.

This is an experienced motorhomer complaining, not some local nutter. Moggs Eye is apparently a very popular wilding spot also. I have not stayed at either but I will be in that area in the next week or two. I will probably give them both a miss as I do not regard wilding as a team sport. :wink:


----------



## rocky58

Watch out for the local lady in her sixties who throws golf balls at motorhome windscreens at mogs eye.
This story was told to me by a couple of motorhomers while we wildcamping on the fylde coast it happened to them while they were wildcamping there.


----------



## peedee

What a waste of golf balls.  

peedee


----------



## Forbern

*offensive ball slinger at Moggs eye*

She should be 'done' for using missiles , endangering life & limb. :bazooka:


----------



## teemyob

*funny*



rocky58 said:


> Watch out for the local lady in her sixties who throws golf balls at motorhome windscreens at mogs eye.
> This story was told to me by a couple of motorhomers while we wildcamping on the fylde coast it happened to them while they were wildcamping there.


Be funny if one bounced back, bit like a boomerang.

TM

:lol:


----------



## Forbern

*Re: funny*



teemyob said:


> rocky58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out for the local lady in her sixties who throws golf balls at motorhome windscreens at mogs eye.
> This story was told to me by a couple of motorhomers while we wildcamping on the fylde coast it happened to them while they were wildcamping there.
> 
> 
> 
> Be funny if one bounced back, bit like a boomerang.
> 
> TM
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

are there any waste bins for animal waste lol. I carry dog bags but they woulkdnt accommodate a large animals C**p teeheehee :wink:


----------

